# Inova X5 has been updated



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 8, 2009)

The Inova X5 has just been updated with brighter l.e.d.s. It came in a cardboard package with plastic only around the front of the light. It was very easy to get out of the packaging. Just pull apart the sides of the cardboard some and slide the plastic covering and the X5 in it out. No more clamshell packaging. The X5 was impressive compared to my "old" one that had a 2008 copyright date on it's packaging. The new X5 seems to my eyes 2.5 times brighter than the old one. Comparing the new one to my other lights as a reference, I'd say it's right at 80 lumens. Color tint seems to be pretty neutral if not slightly warm. There is a little blue in the main beam, but there's more yellow in the corona to make it warmer. I don't know what l.e.d.s it uses, but it is a warmer tint than all of my lights with Nichia GS l.e.d.s. YMMV. Price at Target was $28.79. The price used to range from $30-$35 depending on where you purchased it from. While this is a welcome drop in price, the light didn't come with a holster or a lanyard as previous versions which gave one or the other.


----------



## LA OZ (Oct 8, 2009)

Inova X5 is a great light. I am still using it to suck out the last drop of juice from my used batteries. However, I am definitely won't upgrade as it has been superseded by single LED lights.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 8, 2009)

I saw this about two weeks ago. I may pick one up this weekend. I also noticed it was a lot brighter than the "old" one that was also on the peg. The X5 is one bulletproof light!:thumbsup:


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 8, 2009)

It's been mentioned before that it's been updated, if there would be any light that would be my first lithium light, this would be it. Do you have like a magnifying glass, aspheric lens or something similar? If you put it in front of the LED's it will project an image of the LED die, if they are rectangular, they're most likely the Nichia GS (they are available in nice tints).


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 9, 2009)

The older X5's were exceptionally excellent at draining used CR123's. I wonder if the newer, brighter LEDs have a higher Vf and if so is the light still able to really drain down batteries.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 9, 2009)

Its great to know Inova continues the legacy of the X5, my first love. The one that began it all for me and I still have 5 or 6 of them unopened just for memento.


----------



## BigWaffles (Oct 9, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> ...(they are available in nice tints).


 
That sounds like a good opening line. "Hey, those are some nice tints".

I think I've been in the desert too long.


C.P.T.


----------



## RWT1405 (Oct 9, 2009)

Keep safe BigWaffles.


----------



## Illum (Oct 9, 2009)

Hooked on Fenix said:


> Color tint seems to be pretty neutral if not slightly warm. There is a little blue in the main beam, but there's more yellow in the corona to make it warmer. I don't know what l.e.d.s it uses, but it is a warmer tint than all of my lights with Nichia GS l.e.d.s.



sounds nichia, but it also sounds cree. Supposedly CREE 5mms have slightly lower vf than Nichias...dunno.



LED_Thrift said:


> The older X5's were exceptionally excellent at draining used CR123's. I wonder if the newer, brighter LEDs have a higher Vf and if so is the light still able to really drain down batteries.



Or just overdriven. 
The first X5s to appear were black with fluted grooves, those drew about 180ma
The Nichia CS X5s with eight flat sides draw approximately 250ma
Has anyone measured the new lights current draw yet?

I suspect Inova's increasing current draw to maximize output, at the expense of LED life:candle:


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 9, 2009)

Actually the Nichia DS has a low VF, 3.2-3.5 and I'm sure the GS is the same.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 9, 2009)

Now I'm confuse... :thinking: I was so excited that I sent an email to Inova with reference to this thread, and got a reply saying there have been no updates to X5... :mecry:

Can someone post some comparison beam shot and packaging photos? TIA.


----------



## jp2515 (Oct 9, 2009)

Went to Target today and saw the new X5 on the shelf. Pressed the test button and was impressed. Now I want one!  Time to check if Amazon is selling the new version


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 10, 2009)

rookiedaddy said:


> Now I'm confuse... :thinking: I was so excited that I sent an email to Inova with reference to this thread, and got a reply saying there have been no updates to X5... :mecry:
> 
> Can someone post some comparison beam shot and packaging photos? TIA.



They said the same thing about the X1.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Oct 10, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> They said the same thing about the X1.


oh... really?  thanks. :thumbsup:
so the way to id these new version is by its packaging?


----------



## generallobster (Oct 10, 2009)

the XO3 apparently puts out 160+ lumens now according to the package. I was trying to find info on what got upgraded if anything and I couldn't find a thing.


----------



## Riddick (Oct 10, 2009)

This a fine light and I am very interested in what the upgrade is maybe MattK from batteryjunction knows he seems pretty up on these new lights I hope he chimes in on this


----------



## lightinsky (Oct 10, 2009)

Not buying Inova since they can't even be honest about upgrades. If no upgrade has been done then possibly the X5 you seen may have been brighter than the others because the others have been on the shelf a long time and the batteries got depleted.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 10, 2009)

lightinsky said:


> Not buying Inova since they can't even be honest about upgrades. If no upgrade has been done then possibly the X5 you seen may have been brighter than the others because the others have been on the shelf a long time and the batteries got depleted.



I think they just don't know what they are talking about. Being dishonest about updating wouldn't really benefit them any more than being honest.


----------



## carrot (Oct 10, 2009)

Definitely Nichias from the description. Cree 5mms do not display the bluish hotspot/yellow spill effect. They are a neutral white and have an even color throughout the beam.


----------



## Illum (Oct 11, 2009)

carrot said:


> Definitely Nichias from the description. Cree 5mms do not display the bluish hotspot/yellow spill effect. They are a neutral white and have an even color throughout the beam.



hmm, my impression with [email protected]'s description speaks otherwise, but you've known these LEDs longer than I


----------



## Riddick (Oct 11, 2009)

Ya think its to much to ask for 5 white leds at about 40 lumens (8 lumens a pop) for about 50 hrs run time ,

Thats not asking for to much is it?


----------



## parnass (Oct 28, 2009)

I am impressed with the new 2009 Inova X5. Measurements show that it draws a little more current than the previous version, namely 299 mA versus 260 mA using brand new batteries. The payback is in increased brightness and wider beamwidth.

The newer X5's tint is a mixture of pale yellow and blue, though not nearly as blue as the prior version X5.

The 2009 X5 virtually tied my 45 lumen Surefire E2L Cree and Streamlight 4AA Luxeon lights in ceiling bounce tests. It beat some of my other lights, including two Victorinox 2AA lights (manufactured by Inova), an Inova X02 TIROS, and an Eveready 1AA Cree "tactical."


----------



## Moka (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow... That sounds like quite an improvement...any idea whether the red version has been updated as well... That always had significantly less current draw and runs on one cell... Wonder which way inova would go on that one, increased brightness or increased runtime?...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Oct 28, 2009)

generallobster said:


> the XO3 apparently puts out 160+ lumens now according to the package. I was trying to find info on what got upgraded if anything and I couldn't find a thing.



The ones I've seen in the store say 135 lumens, not 160. The new T3 is 165 lumens though. Is that the one you're thinking of? The last version of the XO3 was around 80 lumens with a first generation K2 l.e.d.. The new XO3 uses a newer high binned TFFC K2. The whole Inova line has been updated. All the new ones have textured reflectors so you can tell them apart from the older ones. They also added the X2, a 2AA light a little longer than the XO with a SSC P4 l.e.d.. From what I have seen so far with the new line of lights, I'm impressed. My XO, X1, and X5 all have flawless beams. I think all three are about twice as bright as their last versions. The beam pattern of the XO and X1 is very useful. They have plenty of usable flood and outthrow most, if not all the lights in their size/class.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 29, 2009)

iirc Inova's customer service people have usually (but not always) been down right uninformed about their own products. However it would be great to get some sort of confirmation that they there are different emitters in there. 

Guess I'll have to keep my eyes open foe one in Target and find out what emitter is being used.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 29, 2009)

I have one more final idea to see if it's a GS, if you were to cover 4 of the LED's, the beam shape of the one uncovered will be visible and you'll be able to see the rectoval if it is a GS.


----------



## parnass (Nov 1, 2009)

parnass said:


> I am impressed with the new 2009 Inova X5. .....



_Followup:_ After less than 3 days of use, one of the LEDs began to oscillate at a 5 to 10 Hz rate. The flickering was annoying so I exchanged the X5 for another one.


----------



## parnass (Nov 26, 2009)

I have to return my second updated Inova X5 because it failed just like the  X5 I returned 4 weeks ago. 

One of the LEDs began to oscillate and sometimes fails to light.

I bought both X5s from the same store and they were the only two new version X5s on display. Wondering if this is a generic problem for the new X5 or just a problem with a particular batch off the production line.


----------



## Illum (Nov 26, 2009)

yep, they're overdriven :candle:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope this isn't a common theme for the new X5s. 
Too bad as I do think I need a new one to vampire old cells.


----------



## parnass (Dec 2, 2009)

I just bought a 3rd new X5 at a different Target after returning 2 X5s which failed.

The "new" packaging is not a good litmus test of what to expect from the X5. The 2 X5s which failed were much whiter and brighter than the prior generation. This 3rd X5 is considerably bluer than my prior generation X5 -- much fewer traces of yellow than in the 2 failed lights. The beam is wider and it does throw a little further, but it doesn't seem nearly as bright as the 2 lights I returned.

Another difference to note is that the twisty tailcaps on the 2 X5s which failed were so much easier to twist than any of my other Inovas. The new twisties felt looser. The 3rd X5 I just bought requires the same torque as the prior generation X5s. The amount of lube doesn't look any different among all my X5s.

All 3 of the X5s I bought with the new packaging had the name INOVA embossed across the rubber switch cover.

On another note, the most recent X5 I bought came with Energizer batteries (dated 03-2019) hovering around 3.0 volts -- about a quarter of a volt lower than brand new Surefire batteries.

All the brightness/throw tests cited above were made after I fitted my old and new X5s with new Surefire batteries to level the playing field.

The difference in performance between my newest X5 and my prior generation X5s isn't that stunning.


----------



## parnass (Dec 6, 2009)

The 3rd new Inova X5 I bought a few days ago continues to work, although it has a much bluer tint than the other new X5s.

However, I bought a 4th new Inova X5 and one of its LEDs started to flash 3 days after purchase! That brings the count to *3 of the new X5s which have failed with the same problem -- a single flashing LED*. All 3 failed X5s worked OK for the first few days. All of them emitted the same yellowish/white tinted light and all were purchased from the same Target store during a span of slightly over one month.

Is there anyone else who recently bought the new generation X5 in the new packaging having problems with it?


----------



## madflytom (Dec 14, 2009)

parnass said:


> Is there anyone else who recently bought the new generation X5 in the new packaging having problems with it?



I just purchased one at my local Target (in Indiana), which came in the new packaging and has a more yellow-ish tint to the beam. 

This past Saturday one of the LEDs started flickering. This is after 4 days of ownership, and only about 10 minutes of burn time total. 

I thought maybe it was the batteries, so I put in new cells - problem continued. I then thought maybe letting it run would allow it to right itself. This didn't work. After 5 minutes of it being on the LED's flickering slowed down to maybe 1 flash per second. On top of this, another LED started flickering.

I wrote Inova customer support on Saturday, and today they send me an RMA number to send it back to them. Luckily my old X5 still works, or I would be in the dark again!  I am glad they stand behind their warrantee. Hopefully it won't be too long getting a replacement back.

I will update the thread once I have the new light in hand.


----------



## parnass (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info, madflytom. I returned 4 of the new X5s to Target because 3 of them experienced LED failures like yours and the fourth X5 had a super blue tint.

Do you live too far away from a Target store to return it? Just curious. Inova has been in possession of my old T4 flashlight for one month now, so it can be much faster to return lights to the dealer rather than to Inova.

Let us know how your replacement X5 behaves.


----------



## defloyd77 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, Inova is really slipping on QC.


----------



## parnass (Dec 14, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Wow, Inova is really slipping on QC.



While my new X5s failed, the new version X1 and X2 continue to work perfectly. Keep the faith.


----------



## Illum (Dec 15, 2009)

defloyd77 said:


> Wow, Inova is really slipping on QC.



highly doubt its the QC, its the drive current
Some reported the LEDs being much brighter than the older generations, which one could speculate that a high drive current was implemented to existing LEDs, effectively shortening their lifespan due to excessive heat dissipation beyond their designed specifications. 

Lets not forget that typical T1-3/4 LEDs have a maximum thermal dissipation of 120mw, and that was tested in Tj = 25C with both legs intact, not trimmed off and steeped in epoxy


----------



## fantasi30 (Dec 15, 2009)

When I brought my X5 from Target there was about 6 of them and all of them had a different tint, also some were brighter them others.


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 15, 2009)

carrot said:


> Definitely Nichias from the description. Cree 5mms do not display the bluish hotspot/yellow spill effect. They are a neutral white and have an even color throughout the beam.



You have one Cree 5mm led light and make such a generalization? Just messin' with ya


----------



## cchurchi (Dec 15, 2009)

I have one of the really old, original x5's and it continues to work great. I wonder if they are still manufactured in the same facility.


----------



## Illum (Dec 15, 2009)

GarageBoy said:


> You have one Cree 5mm led light and make such a generalization? Just messin' with ya




I have CREE 5mm LEDs and they are not all that different from Nichia, save the minimal "blue collar" glow


----------



## madflytom (Jan 5, 2010)

Gents,

My new Inova X5 arrived straight from the corporate office yesterday. I've started using it as my primary light, to test it. It should be noted, after the first one failed, I purchased a light in the old clamshell packaging to use while I dealt with Inova on the "new" light. The clamshell packaged light must be the older version, because it was noticibly less bright. Still bright enough for what I wanted, but not as bright as the one that failed.

Anyway, I used it for about 30 minutes last night continuously, and have used it intermittantly since. It got quite hot during the 30 minutes it was running constantly, but didn't flicker or anything. The first light started failing on day 4 of use, so I should know by the end of this week how this light is going to behave.

The tint on the new light is more blue than the first that failed, and still quite a bit brighter than the "old" version I purchased as a backup while this is worked out.

Inova's service was great. One email and they sent me an RMA # and address to return the light to. The new one came about 2 weeks later. 

I really like this light, even the old version. So, hopefully the new light is OK. If not, I will just send it back again and pick up the previous version for daily use until I get another to try!

I don't mind supporting a business like Inova, even if the products occasionally have issues. The difference between a top notch company and a lesser one all boils down to how they support the product they make. Inova has been very helpful with this so far, so I will continue to support them.

My old X1 - first generation light works fine, and was used for years before the X5 was purchased.


----------



## carrot (Jan 5, 2010)

GarageBoy said:


> You have one Cree 5mm led light and make such a generalization? Just messin' with ya


Well I had three, before I sold you two.


----------



## weathermaker (Feb 2, 2010)

Any new updates? 

I will be traveling to Vegas in a couple of months (from Canada) and was hoping to pick up the updated X5...but am hesitant to if there is still problems as there is no easy way for me to return it/get it repaired.

Are the X1 and X2 still problem free?


----------



## madflytom (Feb 5, 2010)

weathermaker said:


> Any new updates?
> 
> I will be traveling to Vegas in a couple of months (from Canada) and was hoping to pick up the updated X5...but am hesitant to if there is still problems as there is no easy way for me to return it/get it repaired.
> 
> Are the X1 and X2 still problem free?


 
The X5 I received directly from Inova has been fine. I've burnt through 1 set of cells, so I think the issue would have shown itself by now. Looks like it was just a small batch issue. :twothumbs


----------



## Xak (Feb 5, 2010)

I gave my brother an X5 3-4 years ago for Christmas with a couple CR123 primaries (they may have even come with it, I don't recall). He is always working on computers and music equipment and stuff so I figured a floody light like that would be perfect. He LOVED it. A few weeks later he said it came in handy all the time. 

He just recently told me it ran out of batteries.


----------



## carrot (Feb 6, 2010)

That X5 runs FOREVER on one set of batteries... the damn thing just sips them and is happy to run them down to nothing. I've never heard of one failing and to be honest there's nothing in there to fail. It's a great light that makes for a great user.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 6, 2010)

The X-5 is my go to light for long run time and it has to work.Carry one always in my work day pack.


----------



## weathermaker (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the wife will only let me buy one light when we're on vacation. I already have an older X5 (the last one to have the engraving on the metal ring instead of the rubber). I think there has now been 2 LED upgrades on the X5 since I bought mine in 2003??? Is it worth the upgrade to the new one? 

Or should I get the new X2 instead?...it looks pretty nice too.


----------



## parnass (Feb 6, 2010)

weathermaker said:


> .... Is it worth the upgrade to the new one?
> 
> Or should I get the new X2 instead?...it looks pretty nice too.



The X2 and X5 are quite different lights in both the amount and pattern of light emitted and the battery requirements.

The 85 lumen X2 is much more useful outdoors than the X5 and the tint (on my X2) is considerably whiter.


----------



## LED_Thrift (Feb 6, 2010)

carrot said:


> That X5 runs FOREVER on one set of batteries... the damn thing just sips them and is happy to run them down to nothing. I've never heard of one failing and to be honest there's nothing in there to fail. It's a great light that makes for a great user.


When I first got mine it didn't work ...until I realized that you had to put the batteries in "backwards" [negative side toward the head]


----------



## carrot (Feb 6, 2010)

The X5 is a great "work" light for tasks that are closer up, the X2 is a great outdoors, explorer light for more distance lighting. Both are great, both are worth owning.


----------



## weathermaker (Feb 8, 2010)

parnass said:


> The X2 and X5 are quite different lights in both the amount and pattern of light emitted and the battery requirements.
> 
> The 85 lumen X2 is much more useful outdoors than the X5 and the tint (on my X2) is considerably whiter.



Maybe I'll try the X2 then since it's probably not worth the upgrade on the new X5...although I'll probably change my mind when I see them and end up getting both.

Does anyone know the current prices for the X5 and X2 at Target?


----------



## madflytom (Feb 17, 2010)

madflytom said:


> The X5 I received directly from Inova has been fine. I've burnt through 1 set of cells, so I think the issue would have shown itself by now. Looks like it was just a small batch issue. :twothumbs


 
The day after I wrote this, the new X5 started flickering again. For a couple of days two of the leds would flicker and then go out completely. I wrote Inova only to be told that they had sold the brand to Nite Ize, and they referred me to a new email address for warantee issues. I wrote the new address with the issue, and they asked me for my name, address, model of light, and issue description to begin the RMA process. I have yet to hear back from them.

I had a spare set of cells laying around that I knew had been used quite a bit. Out of curiosity I put them in the flickering X5 and wouldn't you know the flicker is gone and the two leds fire right up? It is slightly dimmer than with fresh cells, but it seems to be working fine with the ones that were probably 50% gone. Strange....

So, since more than a week has gone by and still now response from Nite Ize, I am just going to keep the "bad" X5 as a battery vampire. 

I put a brand new set of cells into the flickering light, and the problem returned, so it seems to be something with the way the power is distributed to the 5 leds on fresh cells. I'm not an expert with these types of things, so I'm baffled. 

Has anyone had experience with Nite Ize dealing with a warantee issue?


----------



## parnass (Feb 17, 2010)

madflytom said:


> The day after I wrote this, the new X5 started flickering again. ....
> Has anyone had experience with Nite Ize dealing with a warantee issue?



I received good customer service from Nite Ize and fair service from Inova when they were separate companies a couple of years ago.

But more recently, I experienced a problem with receiving prompt customer service while Inova was being bought by Nite Ize and reorganizing their customer service. It took over 10 weeks to resolve, though it ended well.

The contact info for Nite Ize is on this web page. In addition to sending email, try calling them at 800.678.6483.

Sorry to hear that your replacement X5 failed, too. After returning 3 defective X5s to Target, I waited a few months and bought another X5 last week. The beam is bright and warm so far and it is a delight to use. Hope it doesn't fail like the others.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2010)

madflytom said:


> I put a brand new set of cells into the flickering light, and the problem returned, so it seems to be something with the way the power is distributed to the 5 leds on fresh cells. I'm not an expert with these types of things, so I'm baffled.



Unless Inova redesigned [whats where to redesign?] the circuit, it should still be a solid state, resistor limited, epoxy steeped circuit. Old cells may work better because its output, after resistor drop, is within the design limits of the LEDs? 

If the new versions brighter, it could mean two things: [for this type of light only two things, subject to change if someone identified the existance of a driver]
Smaller resistor value and/or New type of LED with a lower designed foward voltage. 

LEDs seem to react rather strongly to minute and trivial electromagnetic charges as opposed to large and obvious ones. I recently had a mystery on my own hands too with LEDs, while soldering red piranha LEDs to PCB my hair untied itself and dropped over what I was doing. Under the darkness of my haie for some reason and I saw the red LED die casting a very dim glow whenever my solder iron contacted one of its pins. I am surprised because the LED is not connected to anything on either bias, just me sitting in my chair holding an iron. I wanted to take a video of it but the camera can't distinguish it.

do the new inovas work well with 1xcr123a? this might be an added plus, single cell light with a 2xcr123A form factor


----------



## Let It Bleed (Feb 19, 2010)

What is the best way to clean the reflectors on this light? Don't have this latest version, but the one prior.


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2010)

Let It Bleed said:


> What is the best way to clean the reflectors on this light? Don't have this latest version, but the one prior.



X5 doesn't use reflectors
I usually un the light under a faucet, then grab some kleenex, wad an edge into a ball then stick it in to individual holes


----------



## Let It Bleed (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks! That's what I meant - each led housing(?). I also wondered if there was any coating on the stainless steel to make it more reflective. I take your answer to mean that there is none. 

I thought about using pipe cleaners and gently swab it out. I'd read that it was waterproof, but it baffles me as to how. Thanks again.


----------



## carrot (Feb 19, 2010)

Generous use of epoxy and/or gaskets... Probably epoxy in this case.


----------



## Illum (Feb 19, 2010)

carrot said:


> Generous use of epoxy and/or gaskets... Probably epoxy in this case.



the way 5mms are, the encapsulation already limits its output, so it's pretty consistent regardless of what housing...
EDIT:  see below


----------



## carrot (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry, I should have been clearer -- the way the X5 is made waterproof by Inova at the factory is almost certainly that the LEDs are epoxied into their sockets, or at least gasketed. If you want to see what it'd look like if you filled up the sockets with epoxy, without being permanent, try filling the sockets with something with a similar refraction index... perhaps water or a light oil.


----------



## Illum (Feb 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> Sorry, I should have been clearer -- the way the X5 is made waterproof by Inova at the factory is almost certainly that the LEDs are epoxied into their sockets, or at least gasketed. If you want to see what it'd look like if you filled up the sockets with epoxy, without being permanent, try filling the sockets with something with a similar refraction index... perhaps water or a light oil.



I recall seeing a picture of the "light engine" filled with epoxy for the older, fluted body generations, for the new flat body styled lights...um

I think you might be right to the extent of gaskets...because I havent a clue where epoxy could go after seeing this
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/94390


wmpwi said:


>


----------



## CV90 (Feb 20, 2010)

Very interesting pics Illum.

I own an X5 since ~2004, it's the same body style as the one shown in the picture. I always believed that is was epoxied shut to keep water and dirt out. Now I'm not so sure. My X5 has been sugmerged in water for hours but just keeps on going. 

PS: the thingie in the last picture is a gasket right?


----------



## Illum (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm not entirely sure what the white thing is, from the way it looks it reminds me more of a spacer than a gasket...you'll have to ask user *wmpwi*, its not my X5 that was popped


----------



## carrot (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd bet money that white thing is a silicone gasket.


----------



## Steveo (Mar 8, 2010)

*How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

Im wondering how many updates the X5 has had and what the current packaging looks like. Any help?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

I believe they are now on the third one at least. As stated in this thread, the packaging is now on cardboard (no more difficult to open clamshell).

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/244565

Target's annual flashlight clearance is going on right now, and I seen a X-5 for $16 (50% off) a few weeks ago. It depends as each store has different quantities of stock, but you may get lucky.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

3, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*



Outdoors Fanatic said:


> 3, if I'm not mistaken.



Yep. These are the 3 that I own:

1) twisty head only
2) twisty tailcap w/ momentary & grooved body
3) twisty tailcap w/ momentary and hex body


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*



maxspeeds said:


> Yep. These are the 3 that I own:
> 
> 1) twisty head only
> 2) twisty tailcap w/ momentary & grooved body
> 3) twisty tailcap w/ momentary and hex body


Yep. And the last one had upgraded emitters (brigther Nichia CS or GS LEDs.)


----------



## Steveo (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

Ok yeah i have the one with the momentary button and twist for constant on with the hex body. It has a 2008 on the back of package but there is a post on here with someone claiming they bought one that puts out close to 80 lumens and came in a cardboard package. Ive been to 4 target stores and i havent seen one like that.


----------



## parnass (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

Here are 2 scans of the back of the packaging for the newest Inova X5. Notice the copyright date of 2009 above the bar code.


----------



## parnass (Mar 8, 2010)

deleted


----------



## pfccypret (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

Other people have given the answer.


But I'll just second what someone else said, target is discounting flashlights at the amount. I picked up the AA Inova Bolt tonight. No real reason other than I don't have one from the Bolt series. They didn't have any X-5s, but I may have to go scouting, if I can score an X5 for $16, that is an awesome deal.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: How many updates has the Inova X5 had?*

Merging similar threads...


----------



## Phaserburn (Mar 9, 2010)

If the X5 is drawing between 250-290ma at 6V, isn't each led massively overdriven at 45-55ma apiece? And at that current draw, isn't runtime going to be in the neighborhood of 6 hrs? Just wondering... It seems to me that such overdrive levels, even for Nichias, is going against this lights strong suit of runtime.


----------



## Csp203 (Mar 9, 2010)

Inova has lumens for the x5 listed on there website now. 60 lumens, this sems accurate.


----------



## pfccypret (Mar 9, 2010)

Hit up 4 Targets in Northland Kansas City. All I could find is the older X-5s, sad  . One had a New 2009 XO3 for $39.97 (sticker discount). I was extremely tempted since I usually see them for $50.


----------



## carrot (Jun 7, 2010)

I wrote to NiteIze and asked about the LEDs they use in the X5.



NiteIze said:


> The X5 LED bulbs are Seoul Semiconductor - SSC LW514 White LED’s.
> Nichia was used some time awhile ago.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 8, 2010)

Can anyone confirm the current draw for the new models with SSC leds?


----------



## parnass (Jun 8, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Can anyone confirm the current draw for the new models with SSC leds?



I measured a current draw of 299 mA on one new Inova X5 and 279 mA on another.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 9, 2010)

Am I the only one that thinks the current draw is way too high here? You really don't get alot more lumens when you go over 30ma/led. But you do cut their life span enormously and cause failures. Am I missing something?


----------



## parnass (Jun 9, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the current draw is way too high here? You really don't get alot more lumens when you go over 30ma/led. But you do cut their life span enormously and cause failures. Am I missing something?



The current draw I measured was at the tail cap. The current consumed isn't much higher than the previous generation X5, but the newest X5 is much brighter.


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 9, 2010)

I know. But, at 6V/280ma, that's still alot of current to the leds. I'm questioning if this isn't the reason users report failures for this light. If you used it for burns of only a few minutes here and there, it would be fine. If you ran it hours at a time, I think high current would be an issue.

Just would like to know if I am missing something. The greater brightness would be from better leds.


----------



## madflytom (Jun 15, 2010)

Phaserburn said:


> I know. But, at 6V/280ma, that's still alot of current to the leds. I'm questioning if this isn't the reason users report failures for this light. If you used it for burns of only a few minutes here and there, it would be fine. If you ran it hours at a time, I think high current would be an issue.
> 
> Just would like to know if I am missing something. The greater brightness would be from better leds.


 
Yes, I had several issues. The first one I bought still runs fine, but is the less bright, version 2. When I noticed the new packaging came out, I puchased a new version 3 at target. It ran for 4 days, and 2 of the LEDs started blinking off and on. I was able to send it back to Inova (before Nite Ize took over) and they send me a new one a week later. The new one straight from Inova lasted through 2 battery changes (about 3 months) before it, too, lost some LEDs, only this time 3 of them went out completely.

I tried to get a response from Nite Ize (right after they took over Inova) and never received anything after several emails and calls. Customer service certainly took a hit.

I have moved on to the new Mag Lite XL100. Much brighter, clicky instead of momentary tailcap, cool UI, and very close to the same size. I won't be purchasing any more Inovas, sadly, but I am happy to be back on the Mag-wagon.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 5, 2011)

With so many reports of Inova X5 failures (most likely due to overdriving the l.e.d.s), I decided to see how mine would work on a lithium ion cell. On 1 1100mAh protected AW 14670 cell, it ran at about 30 lumens for about 9-10 hours before any noticeable drop in output. After 10 hrs. 15 minutes, it dropped below 5 lumens which is when I stopped the test. The protection circuit had not shut the light off at that point. I believe that puts the current draw at about 100 mAh or 20 mAh per l.e.d. (right at manufacturer's specifications). The light was cool to the touch for the entire test. YMMV. While mine seemed to be 80 lumens, newer ones are rated at under 60 lumens. I'm not sure if this is due to ANSI standards being high or Inova lowering the current draw to avoid frying the l.e.d.s. If my first assumption is correct, your results on a new X5 should be the same as mine. If they lowered the current draw with resistors, the output will be less and the runtime hopefully more.


----------



## parnass (Sep 5, 2011)

The Inova X5 has been redesigned since the start of this thread. Instead of a single 55 lumen output, the new X5 now provides 2 brightness levels, 31 and 6 lumens.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Sep 5, 2011)

At 31 lumens on high, the new one will be about as bright as my old one on a 14670. I doubt they changed to better l.e.d.s. They probably just changed the circuit to run it at spec. and added a low level. I don't see any point in upgrading to the new one at this time. Others may feel differently. I'd say if you have the older one, use rechargeables in it (not primaries). If you want to use primaries, get the newer one. It's nice that they finally settled on making one that will last (both l.e.d.s and batteries). They used to advertise 20 hours runtime which was never achieved in any version at full output. This light was meant to be a long running e.d.c. that was bright enough for hiking and also indestructible, not a bright floodlight that burned through l.e.d.s as fast as batteries. Nice to see they finally realized how to make the X5 really shine (by making it dimmer).


----------



## ObserverJLin (Feb 23, 2014)

How can I tell that I am buying the latest version? There are multiple versions on Amazon. Is there a model number for the current latest version please?


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 23, 2014)

ObserverJLin said:


> How can I tell that I am buying the latest version? There are multiple versions on Amazon. Is there a model number for the current latest version please?



pretty sure they have DM in the number for 'dual mode'


----------



## ObserverJLin (Feb 24, 2014)

Dual mode is dual brightness correct?
I looked up the Inova X5 UV official website and model they sell is SKU: X5DMB-HUVT

Also one thing I'm concerned is do I need to wear eye protection when using it to check banknotes etc?


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 24, 2014)

ObserverJLin said:


> Dual mode is dual brightness correct?
> I looked up the Inova X5 UV official website and model they sell is SKU: X5DMB-HUVT
> 
> Also one thing I'm concerned is do I need to wear eye protection when using it to check banknotes etc?



as you are not 'looking' directly at the light it wont be an issue, its not overly powerful either.


----------



## ObserverJLin (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

Will 18650 batteries work with Inova X5s?


----------



## zs&tas (Feb 24, 2014)

ObserverJLin said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Will 18650 batteries work with Inova X5s?



no it wont, 17670 might work but thats an unknown. the x5 bodys are not big enough for 18's. just cr123 primaries.


----------



## Illum (Mar 1, 2014)

tried the 17670 in my X5, won't fit


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Mar 1, 2014)

As I've already posted, try a 14670. It works in mine. Even an unprotected 17670 will not fit in an X5.


----------

